# Travel Channel HD (Netflix Streaming)



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

FYI:

“Bridget's Sexiest Beaches”, “Man v. Food: Season 1” and "Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations: 6" now in HD on Netflix. Streaming!!!!

Get your Travel Channel HD fix…! Well, HD-Lite. Better than SD!

Man v. Food looks awesome! Now I really want Travel in HD.


----------

